# Shrimp Terms CRS? RCS?



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't frequent this forum often, so I'm a little bit confused. When I see "CRS", I immediately think *Cherry* Red Shrimp, but a lot of times the discussion is about *Crystal* Red Shrimp. Can CRS be used interchangibly or did I miss something? Somebody please set me straight on this.

Thanks,


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

CRS = Crystal Red Shrimp; $9-$15 bucks each, depending on the different grades

RCS = Red Cherry Shrimp; $few bucks ($2 per on the forums), I'm not quite sure there are grades to this shrimp.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

epicfish said:


> CRS = Crystal Red Shrimp; $9-$15 bucks each, depending on the different grades
> 
> RCS = Red Cherry Shrimp; $few bucks ($2 per on the forums), I'm not quite sure there are grades to this shrimp.


This is the right way to use it.

CRS = Crystal Red Shrimp; $7-$1000s bucks each, depending on the different grades

-Pedro


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

milalic said:


> This is the right way to use it.
> 
> CRS = Crystal Red Shrimp; $7-$1000s bucks each, depending on the different grades
> 
> -Pedro


_Are you serious or joking about the $1000s price range?_


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

trenac said:


> _Are you serious or joking about the $1000s price range?_


That's true. No joking.....
I saw one for more than $3000 before.....


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Don't know if you'll find the super expensive CRS in the US or not. In the asian countries you can find them. 

Wonder how much the most expensive one is? 

Try to use RCS when talking about Cherry Shrimp. As the two shrimp need different requirements (slightly but different none the less), people may think you are talking about Crystals using CRS. I still mix that up too....


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I avoid those two acronyms and confuzzlement altogether and use "cherries" and "crystal reds". Does this bother people?


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok, am I the only one who needs to see this $3000 shrimp????


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

duchessren said:


> I avoid those two acronyms and confuzzlement altogether and use "cherries" and "crystal reds". Does this bother people?


Does not bother me at all


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

sarahbobarah said:


> Ok, am I the only one who needs to see this $3000 shrimp????


I want to see a picture of the shrimp too!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

850€ shrimp

Red Bee Shrimp Grade SS - € 850.00 : Flora Aquaristik!, Online Shop


----------

